# Vladimir clip



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Quick fights with Vladimir:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgwpQmOHxu0&feature=related

Enjoy,

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

He's fascinating to watch!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

So right, I never tire of watching him move!

David


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 23, 2008)

I've worked with a Systema guy, and I respect it a lot.

but 3 our of 4 attackers in this video are far too comlpliant.  one guy got hit in the face with a hat and he dropped his knife. c'mon.  Now, the guy in the camo shirt, he was putting some "love" on his attacks.  notice how he got handled  

That's the thing about trainig with a Systema guy.  After the first few times you attack them, you start to be more worried about protecting yourself than attacking them!

Some very sweet pressure point attacks in there...

-D


----------



## Brian King (Dec 23, 2008)

*DavidCC wrote:*



> but 3 our of 4 attackers in this video are far too comlpliant. one guy got hit in the face with a hat and he dropped his knife. c'mon. Now, the guy in the camo shirt, he was putting some "love" on his attacks. notice how he got handled


 
I am sorry DavidCC but perhaps we watched different videos? The clip posted that I viewed only showed Vladimir working against Ian and against Nick. Not sure how if there are two attackers we can get to 3 out of 4 attackers are too compliant? From what I understand Ian likes to work hard and often works with either Vladimir or other students after class, this clip was just the usual that happened to get filmed. Many of the short clips with Vladimir and Nick are taken from the improvised weapons DVD, which is a very good and interesting DVD in my opinion. http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=106
They have a video clip linked that you can view that contains many of the same shots as the clip in the OP but better quality.

To clarify the hat thing-Regarding getting hit with a hat and falling I have used this successfully. The other did not always fall but it did change their attack. In the shot shown on the DVD they do a close up of Nicks face. That hat opened him up a bit( more of a bleeding burn/abrasion than a cut/slice) and raised a nice lump just above the nose and between the eyes at about eye brow level or just a bit higher. A hats stiffened brim or that button thing on the top of a baseball hat can give a nice shock with sudden unexpected pain and cause a flinch that is quite pronounced. Especially if it is not telegraphed and the eyes are the target and the attacker has no idea it is coming. In our classes it has resulted in cuts and abrasions even when the attackers knew it was coming and were allowed to protect themselves. Those clips that Vladimir and Nick were doing are unrehearsed with Nick instructions beingattack. He had no idea what Vladimir would be doing and Vladimir had no idea of what attack would be coming. Nick had a clue if Vlad had an umbrella in his hand or around him same with the hat or the jacket but exactly what he would do with these was a mystery to Nick. Nick is a good guy and good to go and has worked a lot with the Canadian military and has his own group thing going I believe. 




> That's the thing about trainig with a Systema guy. After the first few times you attack them, you start to be more worried about protecting yourself than attacking them!


 
Yup this often happens. Both partners should be working. One learning how to successfully attack and survive while the other learns to defend from an attack and survive. It is often a tempering process to take a deep breath and attack honestly in spite of the possibly coming pain and not all can do it. One of our unspoken rules with my group is you attack as fast and as hard as you can protect yourself from the defender. Meaning if you go in hard it will hurt more, learn to deal with it and do it anyways learning how to protect yourself from the defenders 'attack'. Some especially newer practitioners or those who come from arts that do not have much contact have a difficult time attacking honestly after the first one or two tries and can get gun shy. This is usually watched for and they are told to slow down a bit so that they can learn to see and to survive the defenders defense. They still attack honestly but by going at ¾ speeds or as slow as necessary the defender also slows and then both can work on the nuances and pick up speed as they get a better understanding. It does not make good video clips but makes good training.

I have seen many fights while working and many of them were the ambush with a flurry of blows and stomps and over very quickly. Some others were the guys circling around and jabbing and kicking but not really ready to close in and finish usually after an initial flurry were both suffered damage and are considering wither to continue or not and how to do so while maintaining face. Not everyone is conditioned to attack when knowing that they may be damaged carrying out the attack.




> Some very sweet pressure point attacks in there...


 
I will have to take your word for that. I have never studied pressure points as they are commonly spoken about and trained. 




> I've worked with a Systema guy, and I respect it a lot.


 
I am glad that you have enjoyed your exposure to Systema and have learned from it.

Oh a memory from the long past. When I was in the army we used to put fish hooks in our hat and swing the hat to open up the faces of those we were getting ready to fight the sight of blood motivating us and demoralizing those that we faced. Face wounds bleed very freely. It was usually large brawls with many people participating and was in the days before blood born pathogens became an issue. 

Warmest Regards
Merry Christmas
Brian King


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 24, 2008)

looking closer I notice now that it is the same 2 guys... let me re-phrase my comment to "3 out of 4 times the white guy is too compliant".

but I understand why, and agree with what you wrote about "gun shy".  Systema is so unpredictable - in kempo training I pretty much can anticipate what my partner is going to do and steel up for it; Systema I was constantly being surprised.

for some pressure point stuff look at about 1:38 and again at 2:05 and 2:13


----------

